

Google search experiments - zmmz
http://www.google.com/experimental/

======
puredemo
These are not very intriguing experiments. I would have expected something a
bit beyond keyboard shortcuts.

------
argsv
for some reason the search results navigation shortcuts never left google's
lab; it's been there for years

------
Tichy
Pushing the limits, eh?

